# RIP Reepie :(



## reebug (Feb 10, 2011)

After a long and sad week after losing my Templeton, I had my little man Reepie booked in for his castration. I was not to know that my baby wouldn't be coming home in the way I had intended. He went in at 8am and it went well, but he was very slow to wake up and I received a very shattering phone call from my vet to inform me at 4:45pm that Reepie had passed away. My whole world just stood still. First Bug, now Reepie.. It has been a very tough week and I still can't get my head around all that's happened and its broken my heart :'(I collected him today and I will be laying him to rest next to Templeton so they can rest easy together.I will never forget my special little people, and I will miss them forever. Run free over that rainbow bridge together babies


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

Wow, you poor thing! I'm so sorry for your loss! At the very least you had them in your life! Keep strong.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I wonder how vets feel when they lose one, my heart's in my mouth every time I take a rat in for an op, I am so sorry Reepie didn't wake up, that really sucks....the people I used to meditate with would probably say something like "if he was meant to wake up he would have", not much consolation really. Like Alliepenguin says, at least you got to know him and Templeton in the first place (and they, you). *hugs*


----------



## daanielleee (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## reebug (Feb 10, 2011)

Thankyou so much guys. 1a1a, I agree with you so much, did feel for Dave when he rang me with the news. I think he felt as though he had failed and I know it was just something that nature wanted in some hideously painful way. I think after Bug earlier this week, he just didn't want to have to tell me I had lost the little one I had left. I knew there was an element of risk and quite a high one considering their tiny stature, but Reepie was so healthy and strong.  It's been a shocker of a week and it's just not the same anymore without them around


----------

